# Coolant line that's hard to identify so far 2012 1.4L



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome: 

This might help: *Chevrolet Cruze 2012 Heater Core Bypass Coolant Leak Part 1

*
*Chevrolet Cruze 2012 Heater Core Bypass Coolant Leak Part 2*


Moved to Gen I Service Issues


EDIT: I hadn't had my coffee yet- Good catch @*MikeS*toney (stupid autocorrect - fixed this 3 times - gave up!

Better links: 

*How-To: Replace Turbo Oil Feed Line*


*Cruze Turbo Oil Feed Line Leak Thread*


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GUH37UC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1











Pretty sure that's it:

Genuine GM 55568031 Turbo Cooler Feed Pipe
Genuine GM 55568031 Turbo Cooler Feed Pipe


----------

